# Memberships available Buena Vista Georgia 956 Acres



## Mad Racks (Aug 18, 2016)

956 Acres Timber property with three year-round creeks family-oriented good road access looking for Hunters who are willing to help work and improve property has area for primitive camping membership is $750 per year call 706 681 3203 after 5 o'clock p.m. for more information thank you


----------



## esingleton1 (Aug 18, 2016)

How many people and are stands in place. I have another lease in plains!


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 20, 2016)

20 people Max and there are stands in place around 32. Check-in station with pen system first come first serve open hunting no private areas. This is a qdm club 8 points or better with 15 inch minimum inside spread. We currently have only five members. Looking for at least 11 more members. Thanks for your interest you can text me your name and phone number and I'll be glad to call you with more information. Thanks again Madison.


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 20, 2016)

How long have you guy's had the property?


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 22, 2016)

6 years


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2016)

Still looking for members


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 20, 2016)

Still have a few openings left.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone still looking text or p.m. your name and number and a time I can call after 6 p.m. thank you


----------



## traden4us (Oct 2, 2016)

Billy 678.230.9021 most any time. Thanks


----------



## traden4us (Oct 2, 2016)

*looking*

Billy 678.230.9021 most any time. Thanks


----------



## JamesG (Oct 2, 2016)

Plenty of deer, turkeys and such?


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry folks I was expecting a text or a phone call. We still have openings for new members. Yes we have plenty of deer turkeys and such. Billy I'll call you tonight around 9 o'clock when I get home if that's okay thank you


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 3, 2016)

We still have openings


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 23, 2016)

How far are you from Warner Robins?


----------



## TShanks1981 (Nov 28, 2016)

I would like to get with you about taking a look at the property. My family and I just moved to GA last year and haven't found a club yet. PM me for your contact info and we can talk about coming out there. It would be myself and my step-son (12) hunting and working.

Thanks


----------



## Mad Racks (Nov 29, 2016)

We still have openings text your name and number and I'll call you back thank you


----------



## joshgee88 (Dec 5, 2016)

interested in joining text me at 6783152980- Josh


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Dec 26, 2016)

Are you still looking for members for 17 and 18 season if so you can call me at 863 344 1289 looking for something for me wife and kids


----------

